# New old Tamiya Frog



## RRR Randy (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a Frog today cool old buggy. How old not sure but its got a Kraft 75 am radio and servo a aluminum cased Futaba FP-MC108 ESC and the balloon was rotted to the receiver. I would say vintage at least.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Post some pics~


----------



## RRR Randy (Aug 9, 2014)

DJ1978 said:


> Post some pics~


Will do.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Frog*

The frog was around 38 years ago when I started, most tamaya products are still available


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------

